# Falling dollar



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

With the dollar at near record lows this looks like a very good time to start to consider buying a yank tank. Could anyone give me a ballpark figure what it costs to ship and modify a US vehicle ?. Do you think there is much of a saving to be made in going over and buying a 1 to 2 year old model and shipping it back compared to buying from a UK importer ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"With the dollar at near record lows this looks like a very good time to start to consider buying a yank tank."
Agreed.

"Could anyone give me a ballpark figure what it costs to ship and modify a US vehicle ?"
£4k - £5k

"Do you think there is much of a saving to be made in going over and buying a 1 to 2 year old model and shipping it back compared to buying from a UK importer ?"
Yes 

Dave


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

We hit 2.1 dollars to the pound this morning. No sleep last night looking at websites. I gotta go. Is Florida the place to start looking ?.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi yes! Lazydays are in Florida, they have 70 acres of new and secondhand rv's, they show you round in a golf buggy and sell in the region of 10,000 a year. So its a good place to start.

Make sure you know what your buying because the warranty ain't much good over here. Happy hunting :lol: 

Olley

PS. This guy has done it before and offers a "handholding service."
raynipper(at)aol.com or 
Ray Nipper.
3 Hameau Du Chemin.
St. Lo D'ourville.
50580 France.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Importing an RV*

It is accepted at the moment that you will pay in dollars (in the States) what you will pay in pounds (in the UK) for the same coach - so buy a coach in the UK cost £60.000 - that same coach will cost you $60.000 or half price!

To get a dealer to import and convert will cost around £12.000 in total.

Add it up - Find your coach on the Internet at $60.000, tell the dealer the details, let them take all the strain of bringing it in and converting for £12.000 and you have a coach worth £60.000 for the cost of £36.000 ($72.000).

Better still - go to the States and buy two coaches - bring them both back and sell one - the profit from that sale will then have paid for the first one, more or less!

You should be looking at a two year old coach with 20.000 miles on the clock so all the things that can go wrong with it - will already have gone wrong!

Dick


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can you recommend anyone in the south of england to do the uk conversion. I have booked a flight to go over for 2 weeks in early december


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.goldrv.co.uk/motor_home.htm


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Importing an RV*



Moandick said:


> Add it up - Find your coach on the Internet at $60.000, tell the dealer the details, let them take all the strain of bringing it in and converting for £12.000 and you have a coach worth £60.000 for the cost of £36.000 ($72.000)


I'm not with you. $60k = £30k. £30k + £12k = £42k, not £36k.

What am I mssing?

Dougie.


----------



## StevieT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Importing an RV*



asprn said:


> Moandick said:
> 
> 
> > Add it up - Find your coach on the Internet at $60.000, tell the dealer the details, let them take all the strain of bringing it in and converting for £12.000 and you have a coach worth £60.000 for the cost of £36.000 ($72.000)
> ...


Maybe a £ instead of a $?


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dollaryen
We are in Florida at the moment ,actually in Lazydays Rallypark and will be in the area untill 11th december (heading north after that) 
If you are going to visit Lazydays email this salesman Matt Sibbick he is first class [email protected] give him your reqirements or visit the website and ask him for prices on used RVs
any advice you need just ask
Ian


----------

